# désormais



## galy

Salut; 
        Comment pourrais-je traduire ceci en espagnol?

*Il attire désormais* sur son plateau de TV des hommes politiques.

Merci beaucoup. Galy


----------



## chics

Buenas tardes.
Esta palabra la puedes encontrar en cualquier diccionario, aquí mismo, por ejemplo.
En tu frase se traduciría por _a partir de entonces, de ese momento_.


----------



## Vicomte123

Bonjour!

Comment diriez-vous en espagnol: " un art désormais rare"?

"un arte ya escaso/en desuso/infrecuente"?

o algo totalmente diferente?

J'attends vos propositions...merci!


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Mi propuesta:
Un arte poco frecuente hoy en día...


----------



## Vicomte123

Gracias Pipas...me suena bien esto


----------



## sonatures

Hola,
Otra sugerencia: "En adelante, un arte poco frecuente"

Un saludo


----------



## Vicomte123

Merci à tous 2! Bon dimanche soir!


----------



## victoriaa

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola porfavor si alguien puede traducir esta frase se lo agradeceria 

En employant des phrases comme " la grande qualité a petit prix"" *vous ne vous distinguez plus de la masse, désormais.*


*Gracias de antemano*


----------



## swift

victoriaa said:


> Hola porfavor si alguien puede traducir esta frase se lo agradeceria
> 
> En employant des phrases comme " la grande qualité a petit prix"" *vous ne vous distinguez plus de la masse, désormais.*
> 
> 
> *Gracias de antemano*



Buenas noches,

"Al emplear frases como "gran calidad por un pequeño precio", a partir de ahora, ustedes ya no se distinguen de la masa.

Sólo me pregunto si en el contexto esta frase está dirigida a un solo individuo o a varios.

Saludos,


Swift


----------



## yserien

Sí, es verdad que el vous puede ser dirigido a uno (cortesía) o a varios ; pero me preocupa más la construcción de la frase : ¿es obligatorio que "désormais" vaya ahí ?


----------



## lpfr

No. No es obligatorio y cuando veo la frase sola, no me parece un buen sitio. Lo preferiría delante de "vous ne vous...". Pero habría que ver el resto del texto. Tal vez sea adecuado.


----------



## uminuscula

Qué tal así?:

Desde que emplean frases como "gran calidad por un pequeño precio", han dejado ustedes de distinguirse de la masa.


----------



## yserien

A modesto entender "desde que" no corresponde a désormais, que es algo que va a pasar a partir de este momento .Ver definición y ejemplo del CNRTL : 
En relation avec le moment actuel de la parole]   À l'avenir, à partir de ce moment-ci, du moment actuel.


----------



## marcelanda

Hoy en día, al emplear frases como "gran calidad a precios bajos", uno ya no se distingue de la masa


----------



## Paquita

Un poco de contexto no sería de más...
Lo entiendo como que hubo una época en que emplear... permitía descollar, pero ahora , ya no... 
Me parece que la frase se dirige a publicistas para que encuentren algo más original ; esto me lo sugiere la ubicación de "désormais" puesto al final de la frase como para decir = dejad de pensarlo, fue verdad pero ha dejado de serlo. Es ubicación inhabitual pero intencional, en mi humilde opinión .

Edit = perdón Yserien y Marcelanda, no os había visto


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Conforme con Paquita.
Si se pone _désormais _al principio de frase suena como una sentencia.
Si se pone al final como en este caso suena a añoranza.

Opinión, nada más 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MoonLight_lights

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola:
Quisiera saber si "" se traduce por "en lo susesivo", o si indica futuro...(?)

Grâce notamment au travail du XXXXXX *on connaît désormais* relativement bien les activités humaines qui contribuent à l’augmentation de la production des GES.

*Intento:*
Gracias a la labor del XXXXX, *en lo susesivo, se darán a conocer* relativamente bien las actividades humanas que contribuyen al aumento de la producción de gases de efecto invernadero.

Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En la frase francesa el verbo está en presente : désormais = maintenant.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MoonLight_lights

¿Se refiere a esto?

Gracias a la labor del XXXXX, *nos mantenemos informados *...


----------



## Paquita

Tu texto no dice nada que corresponda a mantener que indica permanencia. Hay una diferencia entre antes y ahora
Désormais = maintenant como te lo indica Gévy NO indica permanencia, sino todo lo contrario. 

 Ten cuidado con "en lo sucesivo"


> *sucesivo**, va**.*
> (Del lat. _successīvus_).
> * 1.     * adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que sucede o se sigue a otra.
> *en lo **~**.*
> * 1.     * loc. adv. En el tiempo que *ha de seguir al momento en que se está.*
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> _


(la negrita es mía)
* ortografía y sentido*


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Ok, muchas gracias Paquit&


----------



## bokabierta

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Je ne sais pas si je capte bien le sense du mot “désormais“ dans la phrase suivante:
la question se pose désormais de la traduction dans nos propres catégories et par nos idiomes européens mondialisés des notions et concepts qui, dans la pensée et la langue indigènes, fondent les pratiques culturelles et symboliques retenant l'attention de l'anthropologie sociale.

Je l´ai traduit comme suivre:
la cuestión se plantea en adelante sobre la traducción, en nuestras propias categorías y por medio de nuestros idiomas europeos globalizados, de nociones y conceptos que, en el pensamiento y la lengua indígena, fundan las prácticas culturales y simbólicas que captan la atención de la antropología social.


----------



## camargo

Hola

Creo que en francés ese verbo poser debería usarse con la preposición sur, pero haciendo un pequeño esfuerzo por entender la frase, me parece que dice esto:

"la cuestión/pregunta que se plantea en adelante es sobre (la de) la traducción, a nuestras propias categorías y por medio de nuestros idiomas europeos globalizados, de las nociones y los conceptos que, en el pensamiento y la lengua indígena, fundan las prácticas culturales y simbólicas que captan la atención de la antropología social."


Saludos


----------



## Dentellière

_A partir de _
_De ahora en adelante_
_En adelante_

_o..._

_en el futuro_


Espera otras opiniones...


----------



## colombinegrant

Hola, aquí, “désormais” significa “ahora”. 
Ahora se plantea la cuestion de la traducción…    
“Désormais” es una palabra muy frecuente en francés y es sinonimo de “à l’avenir” (en el futuro), “dorénavant”… 
Espero que eso te ayuda.


----------



## Paquita

camargo said:


> Creo que en francés ese verbo poser debería usarse con la preposición sur,



No, hay que restablecer el orden normal de las palabras:
la question se pose désormais de la traduction 
=
la question de la traduction se pose désormais 
=
la question qui se pose désormais est celle de  la traduction


----------



## camargo

Hola

De acuerdo con vos Paquit&, por eso lo puse así en español.

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

camargo said:


> "la cuestión/pregunta que se plantea en adelante es sobre (la de) la traducción,



Sí, pero quitando "sobre" : se plantea la cuestión de la traducción, la cuestión que se plantea en adelante es la de la traducción

"Se pose" no tiene complemento alguno, salvo quizás el de saber a quién se le plantea..


----------



## bokabierta

Merci beaucoup, c´est plus facile de comprendre le sense quand on remet l´ordre de la phrase, ca m´a eté tres uitle. Merci a tous!


----------



## Lectora00

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existe un hilo sobre el tema, no abra otro. Gracias.
​
Hola,
Estoy traduciendo un texto y tengo una duda con désormais.

El contexto: "Je me souviens juste qu'au moment où j'ai commencé cette phrase une idée  brillante m'est venue pour l'étayer, et après avoir fait ce qu'on fait  tous, *désormais*, quand on a une phrase à écrire sur son écran- checker ses mails ; regarder la météo d'un endroit où on ne va jamais[...]- j'ai totalement oublié de quoi il  s'agissait.

¿Podría traducirse por *hoy en día*? Sé que, en general, désormais significa "en adelante" o "a partir de ahora", pero en este contexto no le veo sentido.

Gracias de antemano


----------

